# Fat Metabolisers



## Aris Mesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello,

I'm trying to reduce my body fat and I decided to use a fat metaboliser called 'Adyos' to help me. How long do you think I should be using these tablets for? And are there better one out there or are they all pretty much the same quality?

Thank You


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adios is more of a duiretic than a fat metoboliser...i am not a big fan of these tabs

what is your diet like as cardio and diet is the only true way to get rid of fat supplements like these should be used only as an aid...


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

I used those when i first started out. They didnt do anything for me.

Sorry its not good news.

Best way to drop fat is to eat clean and train hard! There isnt a majic pill im affraid.


----------



## Aris Mesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Hiya,

Well I have breakfast around 7.20 which is one weetabix with a bit of milk, when I get to work I'll have a toast (brown bread), in the afternoon I have a sandwich or pasta with fish or chicken, at about 4pm I have a banana. Then I go home and go to the gym, then when I get back I have a raw egg mixed with some milk, then I'll have my evening meal (usually before 8pm) which is usually veg based. I try to have fish twice a week in the evenings at home. Here and there I might go mental and have a greasy fry up, or a couple of doughnuts or a chocolate bar or a bite of someones pizza.

And that's about it in the weekday, weekends aren't too bad though I might eat out one of the evenings but I try to stay away from bad things.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions/recommendations you have.

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, for me that sounds like alot of carbs and not enough protein.

Carbs make me bloated and fat. They also make me hungry.

Diet is key for weight loss and this is first and formost, all other things work to aid the diet not the other way around.

Lets say you did burn the fat off with fat burners, when you go off and keep the same eating habits you will put the weight back on.

Think of the diet being number 1 and all others fall below that.


----------



## Aris Mesh (Jun 5, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Carbs make me ... hungry.


That's it exactly, my problem is that I feel hungry all the time. It feels like carbs are the only things that fill me up. Also, I think it's down to my own discipline, I need to have the discipline to stay away from chocoloate/biscuits/cakes/junk food. I understand what you say about the diet coming first and everything else is supporting that, it's helped me get myself in check and bring it all back down to my diet. I guess I'll be drinking a lot more raw eggs, I can't eat them.

I take from what I've read above that I should sort out my diet and discipline and finish the tablets off and then not buy them again!

By the way has anybody tried ginseng? That stuff is ace, a mate at work brought some ginseng root and they were yummy to make tea with. I read on the net that they were good for body building but not sure why.

Cheerz


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gensing, used it many many times. I prefere the extract over the tablets although it tasts pretty damn bad.

But I used to put it under my tongue.

Has I think if I can remember off the top of my head, 128 saponens and they really dont know what saponens do, but they happen to have a positive effect on the body.

the Chineese used to have wars over gensing land.

It is expensive though.

There are a few good supplements out there like kelp, alfalfa, fish oils, apple pectin, to name a few. The fish oils are to get the good fats (Omega 3's) in the diet, tha apple pectin to get the soluable fiber in the diet (hearth health), the kelp to get the minerals (keep thyroid going) and the alfalfa for some fiber, and minerals (70 trace).

Other than that a good diet will support most of these things and supplements are a addition to the diet where there are voids.

Diet over supplements, diet over stimulants, some disagree with me on diet is the magic bullet but I really dont care if they agree or not.

Diet is the center, Like the hub of the wheel and the supplements, fat burners, weight lifting, cardio are all the spokes.

Once the diet is where it is supposed to be then you can add things in later to tweak this or that to enhance what you are trying to do.

But to use stimulants to burn off the fat, that is like taking steroids and not lifting weights.


----------



## 40lilgemz (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, new to this so it may take a while for me to get my head round this site!

I've recently started taking fat metabolisers to assist me in losing weight. The only thing is that they are giving me a very runny tum and wind that would kill a herd o cows.

Anyone got 'kind to the system' advice?


----------

